# Need Framing/Dry in



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a 15x6x10 area framed and finished with Door and window. Two sides, cement floorand roof already exists. Will need to be finished out with vinyl.


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Where are you located? I might be able to take care of this for you. You can reach me at 

850-602-6275


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I highly reccommend Joe... I've worked with him before, and he definitly knows his stuff and does great work.


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Josh. Give me a call sometime.


----------

